
Copywriters: Key ranking factors to watch out for - bootload
https://gathercontent.com/blog/seo-for-copywriters-key-ranking-factors-to-watch-out-for
======
bootload
_" Today the Google algorithm is much more complex and, frankly, better than
it was just a few years ago. Google doesn’t rely on such a simple measurement
as “keyword density“ to determine search relevancy. But, if keyword density is
over, how is Google determining what your content is about?"_

I often see these, _" lets hack google agorythms"_ to improve listings. I can
see the purpose, but why can't they improve their product? Is google that
dominant your sales suffer compared to competitors?

~~~
techdragon
Yes. Typically it's "Google rank equals money which equals better product
which means even better Google rank." Having an eye on the ranking becomes a
business metric and we wind up with the Internet he have today, with Seoul
optimised pre launch landing pages and other garbage.

